# bulking on a budget



## pieball (Mar 4, 2008)

any ideas?moneys really tight at the moment and food is so much dearer with this credit crunch bollocks,findin it hard to afford to bulk and i dont want to fill myself with **** food just because its cheap


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Carbs:Rice, Potatoes, oats

Protein:Tuna, cheap eggs, buying meat in bulk

Fat:Olive oil, Buy fish oil in bulk


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

As con really. I spend £30 a week on food, oats, rice, potatoes, veg, I get a good deal from butcher on chicken, cheapo tuna and also got a deal with eggs too..bulking clean canbe done cheap!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Exactly as COn said but I would get some fruit and veg in there 

SD


----------



## xbonez182 (Dec 14, 2008)

Freaky! I was just coming on here to post this exact subject lol. Luckily it's been asked and answered already 

Unfortunately £30 a week would be a massive luxury for me now so I am hoping I can string it together in the new year, as I have been losing weight FAST lately (til xmas )

Sorry to sound cheeky but does anyone have an idea of a sample diet to look at in these kind of parameters? I need to do it as cleanly as possible aswell as I wrestle and the last thing I need is a gut 

Cheers

PS Reps by the way all around


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

SportDr said:


> Exactly as COn said but I would get some fruit and veg in there
> 
> SD


 True that, sadly they are not always the cheapest to buy. That said bananas are very cheap and calorie dense.

As for the above poster i mean its pretty simple heres a little example

Meal 1

200 grams oats

banana

6 whole eggs

Meal 2 and so

100 grams of brown rice uncooked weight

large can of tuna, more eggs,meat that fits your budget

add olive oil on top of your rice

get some cheap greens in there like brocoli

Shake example

whole fat milk

couple of whole eggs

1 scoop of protein powder (you can get this cheap if you look around)

Eating is NOT that expensive purely for bb it does get expensive as soon as you start adding little treats in here and there, stick to a very basic plan that contains what you need to progress. Dont waste money on soda, alcohol, junk food.


----------



## xbonez182 (Dec 14, 2008)

Brilliant thanks  I was 175 a month and a half ago but dropped to around 165 from credit crunchy good times  back up to about 171 again now from christmas so I'm on the track.

If I follow something similar to this, and train correctly, will I still end up with a gut? Sorry as I'm a little new to this I'm not sure whether the gut is inevitable or avoidable as long as you eat correctly?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Was in Tesco this morning, wanted to get some tuna in. It was about £5.80 for the 4 pack I usually get, sure it isn't usually that expensive!! Managed to find some own brand tins (in spring water) for 88p each though.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

the price of tuna has gone through the roof and it isnt even that great a protien source ,you need about a tin and a half so its godam expensive

its now cheaper to eat chiken or whey :confused1:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Thought it had! Don't remember it being that dear before.

Anybody know what's driving it? Change in quotas? Prob just the general credit crunch nonsense a suppose, increased utility, distribution costs etc...


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

in asda it was around 37p a tin but now its 55p


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

im going into town now to get some eggs and tuna the eggs cost 1.60 for 6 free range organic eggs and the tuna i used to get for 1.99 for 4 tins john west in brine but i bought in bulk and have only ran out so hoping the price hasnt risen that much. And ill go to iceland for my chicken breasts


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> Was in Tesco this morning, wanted to get some tuna in. It was about £5.80 for the 4 pack I usually get, sure it isn't usually that expensive!! Managed to find some own brand tins (in spring water) for 88p each though.


I bought 8 cans for 55p each in Tesco....

I've had some from Somerfield before too for 32p each 

Both in brine too.


----------



## xbonez182 (Dec 14, 2008)

I heard something about the quotas being altered earlier this year if I remember rightly? So can't help but it's the story of everything when even home brand tuna is going up lol.

Also I love Pasta...is this good for bulking carbswise?


----------



## craigy86 (Apr 1, 2008)

pastanchicken said:


> Was in Tesco this morning, wanted to get some tuna in. It was about £5.80 for the 4 pack I usually get, sure it isn't usually that expensive!! Managed to find some own brand tins (in spring water) for 88p each though.


I've noticed this as well! Managed to get a 6 pack in morrisons for that price though. The stuff in sunflower oil was about £5 as well.. not good news as i live off tuna

Anybody think legumes/beans are a good source for cheap? i.e. kidney beans, chick peas, butter beans... etc


----------

